

The 10 Best and 10 Worst States for High-Tech Business - owlmusic
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2012/02/the-10-best-and-10-worst-states-for-high-tech-business/253043/

======
kylemaxwell
It's an interesting question because it's entangled with the environment for
starting any other sort of business (including non-high-tech). Depending on
what you want to know, comparing against other related measures could help
disentangle that a little.

